# Still a newbie with WM and have a question on buying more credits



## Mongoose (Apr 10, 2021)

I picked up 14K on the resale market.  I was looking at buying 6K more and combining them to add points and bring down the MF per credit at the 20K level.  Then I realized I can always us FAX time for $.10 a credit (blue/white).  I get that you can only use FAX time at the price for 1 red week every 5 years and $.15 after that.  I see people with huge credit accounts (50K+) what am I missing?  Am I failing to see some benefits?


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 10, 2021)

In addition to FAX, there are other cash programs you can use. They are called various things: Inventory Specials, Monday Madness, Winter Madness. The advantage of all of these is that they include the "housekeeping token or fee".
Every time you use a single credit, you must use a housekeeping token, or get charged the equivalent fee. There is no limit on how much housekeeping can be increased each year. The housekeeping fee definitely adds to the maintenance fee cost of WM.

At 50K, they get 5 HK tokens, and 5 to borrow.
Let's say you regularly reserve 2 bedroom units. Currently, the cost of housekeeping is $116 for each 2 bedroom unit reserved on credits, no matter the length of stay.
$116 x 5 provides $580/year of value.

Your goal is to never use your HK token for a unit smaller than 2br, (unless the HK is about to expire.) This may require using dummy reservations to tie up your tokens, so the system doesn't use them when you don't want to.


----------

